# DIY ashtray?



## jhedrick83

Has anybody ever tried making your own ashtray? I don't mean just painting or adding labels. I mean molding/casting/forming their own from scratch. Any materials you have used: ceramic, acrylic, metallic, wood, glass, etc. just sounds like a fun project to me and was looking to see if anybody else has tried and has some advice.


----------



## FireRunner

Most cities have art classes and such. You may find a pottery or glass course. There are several in my area that are about 8-10 weeks long. All the students make their items...could be what you're looking for.


----------



## Nature

Last summer I needed an ashtray for my back deck. Being the DIY guy I am, I thought I would give it a try with cast concrete. I made the base form from pine boards, rigid styro-foam to form the bowl, and split pvc pipe to form the rests. I tried a marbled effect by using two different colored concretes and layering in the form. I think I like the concept, but could do it better (when the weather warms again). Also, I got in a hurry to wash it off and the concrete wasn't set, thus exposing some of the aggregate; but I have grown to like it.

The crude form: (I was going for quick, this was an intended prototype)















Finished Product








In use:


----------



## DarrelMorris

I made an ashtray when I first started smoking cigars about a year ago. I used a danish oil finish that didn't hold up to the weather. if you decide to go with wood, use an outdoor finish.


----------



## Nature

@DarrelMorris That is beautiful!!


----------



## MylesT

Didn't know I was planning a new project until right now!


----------



## jhedrick83

Mark and Darrel, those look awesome! I hadn't thought of concrete. I'd like something that I can add some kind of artwork to. Acrylic popped into my head, but after my wife getting mad I was microwaving Kitty Litter, I don't think melting acrylic in the over will be a prudent action. Anybody done anything with resin before?


----------



## quincy627

Hit up Hekthor, AKA HWiebe. He is a remarkable craftsman and has some draw tools and nubbers made of resin.


----------



## Nature

As for the concrete; it was cheap and readily available. I also wanted something that would withstand the extremes of weather and not blow away. I'll probably experiment with some more when it gets warm again. Thought about imbedding glass beads or decorative stones into it. I'll post more pics when I get another one done.

(On another note, why are my pics so small? Is it because I haven't reached a certain threshold of participation?)


----------



## CarnivorousPelican

catlinite is easy to carve and looks pretty good also if it is smoothed etc you could use a dremmel


----------



## fiddlegrin

Good idea! :thumb:


----------



## Gdaddy

Both ash trays are very nice! I'm going to do a concrete in the very near future. I like the way the stones are exposed. Lot's of ideas...thanks!


----------



## Gdaddy

Did you seal the concrete?


----------



## B-daddy

Nature said:


> As for the concrete; it was cheap and readily available. I also wanted something that would withstand the extremes of weather and not blow away. I'll probably experiment with some more when it gets warm again. Thought about imbedding glass beads or decorative stones into it. I'll post more pics when I get another one done.
> 
> (On another note, why are my pics so small? Is it because I haven't reached a certain threshold of participation?)


Replied to you Q with PM.


----------



## Nature

Gdaddy said:


> Did you seal the concrete?


I did not. But I suppose you could. (would that make it look better? offer more protection?) I just wanted something quick and crude for the back deck. I guess if the weather gets to it, I'll just have to make another! So far its sat out in all extremes, 100+ deg, rain, snow, ice... Hasn't cracked or flaked.


----------



## Jay_Rich

I have been toying around with the idea of making one at work. I run a 5axis CNC machine. Would be nice to make a one off aluminum piece! Im sure if I came in on a night shift I could do it.

Jay


----------



## jhedrick83

Jay_Rich said:


> I have been toying around with the idea of making one at work. I run a 5axis CNC machine. Would be nice to make a one off aluminum piece! Im sure if I came in on a night shift I could do it.
> 
> Jay


Hell yeah it would! If you do it, post some pics!


----------



## Nature

@Jay_Rich Post pics when you get it done. Would love to see it!


----------



## El_d

Jay_Rich said:


> I have been toying around with the idea of making one at work. I run a 5axis CNC machine. Would be nice to make a one off aluminum piece! Im sure if I came in on a night shift I could do it.
> 
> Jay


Excellent a CNC machine. Boy would I love to have access to on of those.

I have a wood lathe and have started making a few for friends. I recently started to get larger pieces of Mesquite so I will make myself a good size ash tray.

This is the first one that I made. I left the Bark and sapwood on it and sanded it down a little more before sealing it.


----------



## Nature

@El_d Lupe, that is very cool! I like it! Did you use anything like a poly or oil to finish it?


----------



## jhedrick83

El_d said:


> Excellent a CNC machine. Boy would I love to have access to on of those.
> 
> I have a wood lathe and have started making a few for friends. I recently started to get larger pieces of Mesquite so I will make myself a good size ash tray.
> 
> This is the first one that I made. I left the Bark and sapwood on it and sanded it down a little more before sealing it.
> 
> View attachment 43127


Lupe- Very nice! It has an ashy foot look to it (intended I assume?), I love it!


----------



## El_d

I finished it with a matte laquer sanding sealer to keep the elements off the wood as much as possible. That one was made for my SIL but Since I made another and use it outside everytime I smoke. I keep the ashtray inside by the door and grab it on my way out with the other smoking supplies.

I like your concrete Ashtray. I got to make me one of those to keep outside on a permanent basis. Did you use any metal in the base Mark?


----------



## El_d

The gray and brown is the tree bark and the Sapwood that has started to spault. Spaulting mesquite is hard to find because it doest take long for the bugs to start to eat away at it.

I like the fact that I can rest the whole cigar on the edge and it will balance itself while the ash drops off into the bowl.


----------



## jhedrick83

Mark made the Concrete one, I haven't had time to make myself one yet. Still getting ideas. I can't imagine you would need any metal/rebar/any kind of re-enforcement in the base as long as it isn't super wide and thick.


----------



## Gdaddy

Lupe...nice work there! I like the bark left on. Nice touch!


----------



## sh40218

Very nice and much harder to make than my crystal collage ashtray. Lol


----------



## WoodAshtray

I make these. Black walnut. The grain is beautiful. 

Bring a little more beauty to the joy of burning money! ?


----------



## UBC03

Nice tray and smoke


----------



## WoodAshtray

Thank you!!


----------



## drunktoad

I had some spare time this past month and fab'ed this up for the upcoming summer months! should look good on the patio


----------



## UBC03

drunktoad said:


> I had some spare time this past month and fab'ed this up for the upcoming summer months! should look good on the patio


That looks guaranteed to not blow away in the wind. .if it does, don't be in the way because there will be casualties.


----------



## drunktoad

UBC03 said:


> That looks guaranteed to not blow away in the wind. .if it does, don't be in the way because there will be casualties.


Haha .. Yeah its garanteed to stay put!


----------



## ras_oscar

El_d said:


> Excellent a CNC machine. Boy would I love to have access to on of those.
> 
> I have a wood lathe and have started making a few for friends. I recently started to get larger pieces of Mesquite so I will make myself a good size ash tray.
> 
> This is the first one that I made. I left the Bark and sapwood on it and sanded it down a little more before sealing it.
> 
> View attachment 43127


If you're going to make a wood ash tray, tou HAVE to do one in ash wood :vs_laugh:


----------



## ras_oscar

When my kids were little we bought them a kit to make a decorated concrete stepping stone. Something like this at the local craft store: Square Stepping Stone Kit by ArtMinds?, 8" Looks like it would be a quick way to get the materials without buying a bag of concrete mix.


----------

